# parts needed



## cmccarter (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone happen to have a complete nib assembly (nib, feed and housing) that will fit the classic fountain pen v2  or the baron 2. I believe this is a #5. Not needing an expensive nib as I have those to replace when the pen sells. Just a place holder type nib and assembly.`


Also have set a reminder to myself to NEVER use Black Palm again. Even with scary sharp tools I think I sanded more than turned. That stuff is a nightmare.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 14, 2012)

cmccarter said:


> Also have set a reminder to myself to NEVER use Black Palm again. Even with scary sharp tools I think I sanded more than turned. That stuff is a nightmare.



Then send me all that you have :wink:

Or just use thin CA as you near final dimensions.  Hit with accelerator and turn with a skew.  CA, accelerator, skew, repeat.  Then drizzle CA while sanding with the lathe running to completely fill any voids.  Black palm lloks too good to give up on it.


----------



## randy kelly (Dec 15, 2012)

I have done black palm, straight grain and across grain had good results both times. I think you should reconsider trying it again . The results are well worth it. Cut slow and steady.


----------

